# SHIZUOKA PREFECTURE | Toyota Woven City | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Last year Toyota announced an ambitious plan to build a smart city near Mount Fuji, roughly 100 km from Tokyo.
Toyota will begin construction of their Woven City project in Shizuoka on February 23. The prototype ‘city of the future’ is located on the site of a former Toyota factory in Susuno City, just south of Gotemba. The 70 hectare site will house up to 2,000 employees and family members in what the company calls a ‘living laboratory’. Danish architect Bjarke Ingels is leading up the design.

The plan with Woven City includes designing three types of streets (a fast one for vehicles, a mixed one and another one for personal mobility) in a totally sustainable environment. Pavements are adorned with buildings made mostly of wood, with rooftops covered with *solar panels* with an energy production that will be combined with energy from *hydrogen fuel cells.*

Toyota’s city also presents *smart cities divided into three types*, by type of mobility, including autochthonous plants and with high levels of automation in terms of public services, consolidated with the use of artificial intelligence via robots and autonomous vehicles.

The urban space has been designed to promote the social aspects of a city’s main square. “Dirty jobs” such as the distribution of products and the most robotic form of transport *will be underground*, in the core of the city.







































Here is an interesting video with more pics


----------



## sandtimer (Mar 7, 2019)

*Toyota Breaks Ground for "Woven City"*














Toyota Breaks Ground for "Woven City" — Woven Planet Holdings


Toyota and Woven Planet, the Toyota Group company responsible for a wide range of mobility development projects, anchored in software, held a groundbreaking ceremony (Jichinsai) for the construction of Woven City at 11:00 a.m. on February 23 at the old vehicle yard adjacent to the former Higashi-Fuj




www.woven-planet.global


----------

